# Wow, I thought it would just be you and me.



## Korkskrew (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm definitely introducing myself with a pickup line.

The name's Kork, I just rolled in to this shanty. I've been writing in my spare time since I was literate, but recently there's been an unprecedented decline in my output, thus, I'm hoping to jumpstart it with something I can actively participate in.

I'm Canadian, so you know... watch out, we're known for our ferocity. Uhm, I'm very interested in history and fiction in terms of literature, and while I don't have any fancy degrees to wave around, I have read literally oodles of books on nearly every historical period, so I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about things of that nature.

Hmm, I'm running out of things to say about myself, I thought I was way more interesting than that. Oh well, I'm going to be all up in this mah pretty soon, so to reiterate: watch out.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ehhh 

Welcome.


----------



## Sniper McGee (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome Korkskrew, its nice to have you!  And that was a fantastic introduction if I do say so myself.

-Bryce out


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Oct 28, 2007)

yes, well done.  got my attention..i will watch out for you.


----------



## wheelz1138 (Oct 28, 2007)

What are we supposed to watch out for? I don't get it.

Oh yes, the Canadian ferocity. It scares me as I'm here in the States, nowhere near Canada, and a stranger is threatening.

Welcome anyway.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Korkskrew 

~ Shinn


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey there budd! Welcome to the forum! Have some fun here and if you need anything just PM me!


----------



## Foxee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hiya, Korkskrew!

Well, since you insist on me keeping an eye on you, who am I to say no? Canadians tend to be fun to watch anyway. Sooner or later they do something.

If you need a jumpstart in creativity we have the cables so c'mon in and get shocked. 

That didn't sound right. Oh well...

Welcome!


~Foxee


----------



## Mallignamius (Oct 28, 2007)

Korkskrew said:


> Uhm, I'm very interested in history and fiction in terms of literature, and while I don't have any fancy degrees to wave around, I have read literally oodles of books on nearly every historical period, so I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about things of that nature.



What was life like 1.8 billion years ago? :sunny:


And I'm serious.


And welcome! Pull up a dog and have a seat.


----------



## Korkskrew (Oct 28, 2007)

Mallignamius said:


> What was life like 1.8 billion years ago? :sunny:
> 
> 
> And I'm serious.
> ...



There was a severe shortage of chairs.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 28, 2007)

Yay! Another Canadian! I can smell the extra ferocity already... And it smells like back-bacon and maple syrup. Mmm...


----------



## Wallmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Ahh, their congragating!  I'm outnumbered!  I'll just have to scream "Hey, looks over there, a game of Hockey!" if I ever encounter you guys in a dark alleyway...
That alleyway being in Southern California...
After all of Northern California has been plagued with vicious Canadians...
And I somehow thought it was a good idea to go into an alleyway...
That smelled a bit more Maple infused than usual.

I mean, Welcome...my future lords and masters.
::cries::
I'm Kay.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 28, 2007)

Howdy Kork, nice to have you here.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Kork!


Nickie


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the writing forums!


----------



## Hawke (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello, fellow Canadian. Welcome to the community. Enjoy!


----------



## Nillani (Oct 30, 2007)

Charlie_Eleanor said:


> yes, well done. got my attention..i will watch out for you.


 
sames lol


----------

